# Gear Choice - suggestions appreciated



## kennez (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm a first time poster, although I've been looking at these forums for a while now, trying to get a feel for Canon gear.

Currently, I shoot using an Olympus E-410, but I want to move up to something a little bit more...interesting (and bigger). My interest is mainly portrait photography, although I live in a beautiful part of the world (Guangdong, China), so there is a lot of decent landscapes around.

I have been doing a lot of research, and have come to a decision of the gear I want to buy. I would like to run it past you guys for advice, to see if you can suggest anything better.

I've been looking at the 7D (or it's replacement if it comes out before I buy - round about September/October time). I was seriously considering getting just the body, then buying a couple of lenses
- 70-200mm f/4L
- 50mm f/1.4

Would this be a good combination for what I need? I would class myself as an advanced hobbyist, although I have made a little money from doing this.

Thanks,
Malcolm


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 19, 2012)

kennez said:


> I've been looking at the 7D (or it's replacement if it comes out before I buy - round about September/October time). I was seriously considering getting just the body, then buying a couple of lenses
> - 70-200mm f/4L
> - 50mm f/1.4


Do it. This is a great combo and will serve you well.


----------



## ronderick (Apr 19, 2012)

If you're interested in landscape, you'll probably need a wider lens than the 50mm. I would probably suggest something like the 10-22mm to handle landscape shots (and there are many places in China with breathtaking scenes). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## boateggs (Apr 19, 2012)

skip the 50mm f/1.4 and get a 35mm f/2 or a sigma 30mm f/1.4 (I have this one and it is a lot of fun)


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 19, 2012)

boateggs said:


> skip the 50mm f/1.4 and get a 35mm f/2 or a sigma 30mm f/1.4 (I have this one and it is a lot of fun)


Why not 35 1.4L? That thing is tasty and in my opinion, much tastier than the Sigma. (Granted, the Sigma is a third of the price, but it is a DC lens so will not prove useful should he wish to upgrade to full-frame in the future and not continue to shoot all that much with the 7D.)


----------



## Old Shooter (Apr 19, 2012)

If you're going with a crop sensor; consider the 17-55 f/2.8 EF-S lens. People that own them swear they are near "L" quality. It would give you a 27mm-88mm range of coverage. Wide enough for some landscapes but long enough for some nice portraiture...


----------



## recon photography (Apr 19, 2012)

i would skip the 50mm f1.4, i and get the 50mm f1.8 or maybe the 50mm f1.2. the 50mm f1.8 is the nearly as good as the 1.4 apart from build which is terrible. However both are not very good at their largest apertures. The f1.2 on the other hand is very good at f1.2 etc. The 70-200 is also another lens i would not pick as is isn't good for any low light because it has not is or f2.8 i would see if you could get your hands on the sigma 70-200 f2.8 non os which is non longer made as of last year or the canon 55-250 efs lens i do not have, or have ever used this lens out of the store but it seems to produce nice images. i would probably also consider replacing the kit lens with say a sigma 17-50 f2.8 os, that is if your getting the kit :O in my eyes it crazy to a 50mm as your widest lens but some people do...


----------



## kennez (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice!

When I say landscapes, I only mean that if I see something nice, I will take some photos of it. I don't really have a lot of interest in landscapes to be perfectly honest - I just like looking at the scenery.

I will take a look at the Canon 17-55 f/2.8, but I think I'm probably going to avoid non-Canon glass. The main reason being that there is nowhere even vaguely local where I can get them. I have a bit of an issue with ordering things over the internet in China, the the shipping isn't exactly first class either. I can get official Canon stuff quite easily at my local retailers though. As for the 50mm f/1.2, that is WAY over my budget!

Cheers,
Malcolm


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 20, 2012)

kennez said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> 
> When I say landscapes, I only mean that if I see something nice, I will take some photos of it. I don't really have a lot of interest in landscapes to be perfectly honest - I just like looking at the scenery.
> 
> ...


See if they'll let you try a couple out in-store. You will know by how it feels and looks like through the finder if it is right for you.


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 20, 2012)

If you're REALLY REALLY into Portraits, I'd say consider the 35 f/2, 50 1.8 and 85 f/1.8.

If you want a 50 1.4, I'd go with the Sigma over the Canon one - despite my personal like for Canon glass over 3rd party. You could always consider the Sigma 85 1.4 as well.

While my personal preference is for zooms as general purpose lenses for daily use, if you're using it mostly for portraits, you wouldn't need quite that versatility that wedding/event photographers need.

If you've got the cash, the L lenses at those focal lengths are extremely tempting. Don't try unless you intend to buy, you'll find yourself wishing you had it. 

the 70-200 f/4 L is a nice addition though. But if you don't shoot at long focal lengths a lot, and shoot mostly outdoors in good light, might I suggest the 55-250 EF-s? Cheap as chips, and good value for the money. Nowhere near the L's in IQ, unfortunately, but for the price you pay... 

The 17-55 EF-s is really really nice, but if you were to shoot mainly portraits, you might just find it a touch lacking - still a good choice as a general lens though


----------



## adebrophy (Apr 20, 2012)

On the 70-200 f4: I'm assuming you mean the non IS version? 

If so, I have that lens and its a real bargain, particularly if you can get a good used copy. It's very sharp (although the f2.8s and the f4 IS are meant to be better) and very very light indeed. You can go trekking all day with this in a loaded camera bag and its comfortable. I'd love to have a f2.8 for the low light capability but at the same time the cost and weight issues aren't inconsiderable so I'd only go there once my lowlight needs (I do occasional paid work) suggest this investment would make sense. Having said that, I recently took some shots for at a conference in a dark auditorium at 200mm f4 and got good results with a bit of patience and careful handholding (made much easier by the light weight of the lens) so don't write this off entirely for low light. Took a nifty 50 f1.8 to the same event - photos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/adebrophy/sets/72157629348974929/


----------



## elflord (Apr 20, 2012)

kennez said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a first time poster, although I've been looking at these forums for a while now, trying to get a feel for Canon gear.
> 
> ...



The 50mm f/1.4 is a great choice for portraits. Re the comments that the 50mm f/1.2 is better wide open than the f/1.4, that's not what I've read elsewhere -- take a look at the reviews on photozone.de. 

85mm is also nice for portraits but tends to work best when you want very tight framing and/or have a reasonable amount of working distance. 

If you're shooting landscapes at all, you'll want something wider as well, the 17-55mm f/2.8 would be a good choice as would the 15-85mm. If you're using the zoom mostly for outdoor/landscape shots, I'd go with the 15-85, but if you're shooting people/indoors, the 17-55. 

I would skip the 70-200mm f/4, it's a fine lens but not that well suited to what you've decribed. 

Would also recommend getting a flash for portrait photography.


----------



## RC (Apr 20, 2012)

kennez said:


> ... I've been looking at the 7D (or it's replacement if it comes out before I buy - round about September/October time). I was seriously considering getting just the body, then buying a couple of lenses
> - 70-200mm f/4L
> - 50mm f/1.4
> 
> Would this be a good combination for what I need? I would class myself as an advanced hobbyist, although I have made a little money from doing this....



7D - yes, excellent choice--a lot to expand into. Many will say get a rebel (xxxD I guess in your case) or the 60D. The AFMA, AF system, and ergonomics are worth the additional cost IMO. I love my 7D.

70-200 f/4 - A fabulous lens. Get the IS version if funds allow. I have this lens and love its small size. IQ is amazing. 

50 f/1.4 - I would drag my feet on this one for a little while. Just maybe this is the year Canon announced upgrades for their 50s. If funds allow buy one of the following first:

17-55 or 15-85 - this will accommodate your landscapes and portraits. I use to have the 15-85 but if I were to do it again I'd go with the 17-55 for its IQ and constant 2.8. 

I think 50mm is an excellent focal length for portraits on a crop and a great choice. I would add this one later, I think you get more out of the zooms for starters. The 35 is also nice for portraits on a crop. 

Once you settle into these, you might add the 10-22 for landscapes. 

Good luck and let us know what you go with.


----------



## stilscream (Apr 20, 2012)

A 7d is awesome if you need the speed, but you can use a t2i (if you're not needing the ruggedness either). This would give you more room in your budget for better glass. Better glass is the best investment seeing how you can use them on newer camera bodies in the future if you decide to go FF one day. EF 35L 1.4 is awesome on a crop body and is similar to 50mm on FF. Then start with 55-250 for general walk around use.


----------



## LIsnap (Apr 20, 2012)

kennez said:


> I've been looking at the 7D (or it's replacement if it comes out before I buy - round about September/October time). I was seriously considering getting just the body, then buying a couple of lenses
> - 70-200mm f/4L
> - 50mm f/1.4



These are excellent lens values. Lots of bang for the buck with the 70-200mm f/4L. It's great outdoors. To use it indoors you will want a flash and/or tripod. You might consider if you need all of the features of the 7D and maybe consider the 70D if it is out by September/October. It will have newer technology so should have better IQ (but fewer features). This would also give you room in your budget for a canon flash and potentially some good lens filters. I use B&W MRC UV filters and they are excellent.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 20, 2012)

kennez said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a first time poster, although I've been looking at these forums for a while now, trying to get a feel for Canon gear.
> 
> ...



We have suppliers in Guangdong, China. We usually arrive at HongKong Aiprort & take a boat the China. I travel here 2-3 times a year. I was there last Jan.

I have never own 7D before, so I can't speak for it. However, I have friends with 7D - they love it. GREAT AF SYSTEM

For the lenses:
17-55mm f2.8 - great for general shooting, IQ is amazing, tack sharp

70-200 f2.8 IS II - great for protrait, super BOKEH


----------



## bycostello (Apr 24, 2012)

if you like Olympus might be worth waiting until you can get a look at an OM-D...


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 24, 2012)

Sounds like a great combo. I don't know the 70-200 F4, I have the IS II myself. But if you read photozone.de, they argue that the F4 IS is almost equivalent to the IS II in image quality, given of course less max aperture. I use the 50 1.4 on my 5D II and I love it. I truly love this lens, and being an old lens an all, it gives great pictures. The one lens that I have not seen suggested here yet is the EF-S 60 F2.8. My wife has one for her 600D and I have to say that I find it excellent. It gives you both macro features and a great portrait lens.

All my friends that have the 7D loves it, but being biased since I love my 5D II, I would say that you could probably pick up a used 5 II in mint condition for the same price as a new 7D. Especially now that the new MK III is out. I don't know if this is hard, given where you are situated, but If you have a chance, I would go for that.


----------



## kennez (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. I'll take a look at the options over the next couple of months, and see what happens with any new bodies that come out before I buy. 

One thing that is certain - I won't be sticking with Olympus - I only got the E-410 because it was cheap (special offer + employee discount). It was my first dSLR, but it is too small for my hands.

Cheers,
Malcolm


----------



## kennez (May 4, 2012)

Another possibility is the 5DII. Just browsing around on the websites of the local electrical shops, the 5DII with the 24-105mm kit lens fits in with my budget (just), but doesn't leave any overhead for extra glass. Is this a good option to consider?


----------



## Tcapp (May 4, 2012)

kennez said:


> Another possibility is the 5DII. Just browsing around on the websites of the local electrical shops, the 5DII with the 24-105mm kit lens fits in with my budget (just), but doesn't leave any overhead for extra glass. Is this a good option to consider?



Yes. Yes. Yes. Although I would personally go with body only, and get a 50 1.8 or 1.4, and, if you can afford it, the 70-200 2.8 or if you can only afford the F4 get that. Then if you want a landscape lens, maybe look into the cheap manual rokinon lenses for a wide angle. MF is fine for landscape.


----------



## bycostello (May 7, 2012)

for landscapes you prob want a wider lens


----------



## Axilrod (May 7, 2012)

I would throw the Tokina 11-16mm into the mix, it's nice to have something ultra-wide on an APS-C sensor. 70-200mm is just really long on an APS-C sensor and very difficult to shoot handheld. You may want to also consider the 17-55 f/2.8 IS, which is the best general purpose zoom for a 7D IMO. 

I think if you only get the 50mm and the 70-200 you'll quickly start to feel like you need something wider. 50mm is a portrait focal length on an APS-C sensor, which is pretty tight and can feel limiting at times. It would be worth going to a local shop and testing out some lenses just to get a feel for what each focal length gives you.


----------



## ScottyP (May 7, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> kennez said:
> 
> 
> > Another possibility is the 5DII. Just browsing around on the websites of the local electrical shops, the 5DII with the 24-105mm kit lens fits in with my budget (just), but doesn't leave any overhead for extra glass. Is this a good option to consider?
> ...


BUT remember: If you go from the crop-sensor (7D) to the full-frame (5DmkII) you instantly lose a LOT of length. That is fine if you have the long glass to compensate, but you would have to buy that also. If you intend to shoot persons or birds farther away than comfortable shouting distance, you should add into your budget the price of the long lens (300mm) you will need just to compensate for the loss of the 1.6x crop factor. The good Canon offerings at that length are not cheap, and neither are the good off-brand lenses, really. You can always crop your photos in post to get closer, but that is more damaging to IQ than getting there naturally with your camera and glass. Not to mention it seems a little unsatisfying to have nothing big and beautiful in the viewfinder when you shoot.

On the other hand if you shoot mostly close-range sports (basketball, checkers, tennis, but not so much baseball outfields) and your birds are on feeders, but you do shoot lots and lots of landscapes and portraits, then the FF body is great, and even an advantage on wide-angle shots.


----------

